# 2N Ford Tractor



## timselby (Mar 9, 2013)

Replaced distributor points and we have power to the distributor but no spark at the plugs. Any ideas on this one?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

The points are what fires the coil, so you may want to take a closer look at the coil being the possible culprit.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

timselby said:


> Replaced distributor points and we have power to the distributor but no spark at the plugs. Any ideas on this one?


What did you set the gap at and did you put the rotor back on ?? edro:


----------

